# Wednesday is my Big Day!



## 22023 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well folks, I'm not a frequent poster, but I do read all yours posts on a regular basis. I'm 42, and have been suffering with "IBS" since I was in my early 20's. I believe I have tried nearly every drug out there at one time or another, without positive results. I had a complete hysterectomy this past September, and was told I had a very severe case of endometriosis. The surgeon said part of my lower bowel and colon were "pinched" by the masses of endometriosis, and he had high hopes that cleaning all this mess out would cure my IBS. Sadly, it did not, and I'm having more attacks now than I did before. Previously, I took Calcium for about 2 years with outstanding results. I was very seldom sick, my poop was normal, no cramping, urgency, etc. and I never had to worry about what I was eating. I thought I had been saved! But all of a sudden (about 6 months or so before my hysterectomy) the calcium quit working. So, I was prescribed Donnatal, but it did not work. I'm now on Bentyl, which worked for about a month, but no longer seems to be effective. So, this Wednesday, I'm going in for a colonoscopy and upper endoscopy. The doctor was only going to do the upper at first, cuz he said I didn't give him any reason to think that I had anything more than IBS! Isn't that enough? But, I insisted on the lower as well, as I truly feel the problem lies in my colon/gut, not my stomach. And, I had this fear that once he did the upper exam, he would want me to come back for the lower, and I would rather get it all done at one time - so he agreed. I had to go through 3 doctors before I found this one that will allow me to drink phosphosoda and not Golytly or Halflytly. I'm sure the phosphosoda will not be pleasant, but at least the quanity that I have to drink is only 3 ounces. The first two doctors would only prescribe the GoLytly prep, and refused to give me anything to take if I happen to get nauseaus. Damn doctors! Even though I've had these procedures done before, it's been about 15 years ago and my memory has somewhat faded about the event, so I'm freaked out about having to do it again. At the same time, I have an aunt in her early 60's who is dying of colon cancer. She has been in sheer agony for almost 2 years, and I sure don't want to end up like her, so I'm going to get checked out. I will go shopping tomorrow to buy my phosphosoda and whatever clear liquids I can find that will hopefully dilute the taste enough that I can choke it down. Folks, wish me luck! Ugh...I think I'd rather have another hysterectomy!!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hope it all goes well for you on Wednesday and that nothing sinister is found.BQ


----------



## 22023 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you BQ. I will start my prep in a couple of hours. Right now, I'm so darn hungry! I will report in tomorrow and let everyone know how it went.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok drink loads of fluids while you can and while prepping think of what ya wanna eat tomorrow after it is all over.







BQ


----------



## 20229 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Suzie,Wishing you the best today!! I know it's scary, but you should be OK. BQ is right, just think food!!~~ ahhhh.. Funnily tho, I am not that hungry yet and had my C yesterday....x Nancy


----------



## 22023 (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, I survived. As everyone says, the prep was the worst part, although using Phosphosoda was not too bad. I woke up for a couple of seconds during the endoscopy, but was quickly put back to sleep. I woke up at the end of the colonoscopy, and although it was uncomfortable, I wouldn't say it was painful. Just minor discomfort. He removed 2 polyps, and took several biopsy samples, so I won't have a firm diagnosis for a few days. He said my stomach looked pretty bad - lots of erosion. I take Fiornial for chronic headaches, and I'm sure that's the cause, so I'll have to switch to a different pain medicine. As far as my gut is concerned, until the biopsy results are in, he thinks it's "just" IBS. I've had IBS-D for about 20 years now, and sometimes, I'm not sure how I've kept my sanity through it all, but somehow I have. Calcium was my miracle cure for about two years, but it stopped working about 8 months ago, and I'm not sure why - drats! Everything else I have tried either hasn't worked at all, or only worked for a short time. The doctor suggested a lactose free diet, and I just wanted to laugh, because I know that's not my problem. But just in case, I will try it for a time and see what happens. Wait, I know what will happen - diarrhea in the a.m. no matter what I've been eating! Sheesh - darn doctors!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well Suzi,Glad it went well. And hope the path report is boring.Maybe changing the fiornial to something else may help your gut calm down.Well I hope anyway. And all the best with the "lactose free" thing. Ya never know.. it could help. But I know what you mean.BQ


----------

